# Refining furnace or electric furnace?



## kjavanb123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I know this site mostly talk about gold and precious metals refining. I am curios in order to produce the pure saleble ferroalloy from ferroalloy concentrate, what type of furnace would be the best? In one of our project, we produce 2tons of 80% ferromanganese concentrate daily, which needs to be remelted to produce the 99% Ferromanganese. Any suggestions? Happy New Yr


----------



## jsargent (Jan 26, 2010)

kjavanb123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this site mostly talk about gold and precious metals refining. I am curios in order to produce the pure saleble ferroalloy from ferroalloy concentrate, what type of furnace would be the best? In one of our project, we produce 2tons of 80% ferromanganese concentrate daily, which needs to be remelted to produce the 99% Ferromanganese. Any suggestions? Happy New Yr


Just a stab here but I would say an induction furnace would be the ideal technology considering the volume and nature of the material. Get out your check book though... they're pricey.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 26, 2010)

You're right, this site is mainly involved with precious metals. When you stray away from this, the requirements change. Unless someone has been specifically involved in what you want, I doubt if you'll have much luck on this forum.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 27, 2010)

I think GSP is right ,the volume to be melted puts most of the people on this forum out of the loop of what your looking for.The furnace you need is going to be determined by what temperature is needed to melt this alloy, does it produce fumes and what size ingots are required.My suggestion would be to search the net for anyone else handling these alloys and see what they are using then contact the furnace makers and get prices and if possible a demonstration of the furnace at work.


----------

